# How do I turn off my subwoofer?



## Bub1029 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm running on Windows XP Media Center Edition and have a Cyber Acoustics CA-3001 speaker and sub woofer set running. I've been having a lot of trouble getting the sub woofer to either turn down or off. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try opening the Sound Controls in Control Panel and try adjusting the subwoofer volume there.


----------

